# Camper Jacks



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I have had it with cranking up the camper. And I want some electric jacks. $2000 bucks tells me tuff sh*t. I have Atwood ball screw jacks now. Is there a conversion or add on for electric jacks?


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Not sure what a "ball screw jack" is, but here is something I did.

I had Reese camper jacks. What I did was to weld a 1" nut on the end of each jack where the handle would go o0n to crank them. Then I bought one of those battery (18 volt) impact wrenches. I put a 1" socket on the wrench and using it like a drill, crank the camper up or down. It is fast and easy. The other nice thing is that if I have to change a tire, I have an impact wrench with me. It also will turn the screw on the vehicle jack.


----------

